# Recommendations on Socionics books?



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

I've seen people recommend enneagram and MBTI books but haven't seen anyone even speak of Socionics books. Have any you'd recommend? I have a strong feeling that most of you who are into it just stick to the online resources.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

My recommendation on the subject, is not to buy any of the existing books.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

aestrivex said:


> My recommendation on the subject, is not to buy any of the existing books.


Yeah, write your own!!


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

I haven't studied deep into socionics, but you have to admit its claims are outrageous and the descriptions are arbitrary.

You know you have a questionable theory or database on personality types when every other word is an adjective. Socionics and MBTI are known for this.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Fern said:


> Yeah, write your own!!


I have considered it. But to do so, and to include enough detail to make it worth reading, is not a trivial task.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

I see. Guess I'll just stick with the online resources. 

Anyone know a good socionics link for people knew to the theory? I know a bit about it but want to start with the basics.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> I see. Guess I'll just stick with the online resources.
> 
> Anyone know a good socionics link for people knew to the theory? I know a bit about it but want to start with the basics.


I suggest Introduction to Socionics


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

aestrivex said:


> I suggest Introduction to Socionics


Thanks, dude.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> I've seen people recommend enneagram and MBTI books but haven't seen anyone even speak of Socionics books. Have any you'd recommend? I have a strong feeling that most of you who are into it just stick to the online resources.


Search for "socionics" on amazon.com.

I've inquired about this book recently, looks like it would be a good one for socionics beginners: http://personalitycafe.com/socionic...ing-people-around-introduction-socionics.html


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

cyamitide said:


> Search for "socionics" on amazon.com.
> 
> I've inquired about this book recently, looks like it would be a good one for socionics beginners: http://personalitycafe.com/socionic...ing-people-around-introduction-socionics.html


I opine that this book is terrible.


----------



## Objecis (Dec 1, 2020)

Sooner or later, each student is faced with writing a term paper, and therefore I decided to expand on this topic in more detail. This work is very important, although it is very similar to other types of work. If you want to understand this in more detail, then read the article What do you need to know before writing coursework? which will put everything in its place. Since many students have great difficulty in writing a term paper or have no idea at all about where to start.


----------

